# reels 2to1 ratio vs 6to1 or 7to1



## basshandsdown1 (Apr 5, 2010)

just wandering what you guys thought about the ratios in colder water! would use a 2to1 in 55 degree water to slow down your baits to keep it in the strike zone longer? and use your 7and6to1 for warmer temp for faster retrives like summer time ! or do you just let your lure just flat out set with a bump here and there in colder water?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just me but in colder conditions I normally dead stick alot of my presentations which is usually small soft plastics or small jigs. For suspending jerkbaits and such I'd still keep the same gear ratio reels just use a much slower retrieve in the colder water. Keeping in mind that forage base is small in the spring and slow, not only should you try to "match the hatch" but match its speed as would act in cold water too. Just my 2 cents


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never even heard of a 2 to 1 gear ratio reel. That must be the slowest reel ever made. I stick with a 6.2:1 or 7:1 year round except for when I'm deep cranking, then I'll go down to a 5:1.


----------



## basshandsdown1 (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the tips wolfhook and redhawk i had my ratios wrong but nothing new there,iwas just trying to figure out when i was flipping or cranking or a slow roll what numbers would be best, thanks again!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I like the 2:1 ratio for throwing those giant rapala crankbaits that are 2 foot long like you see at dicks or gander. Just remember to change out the hooks that come on it. Sorry man i could not resist! 6:2:1 or 7:1 is what i use.


----------



## basshandsdown1 (Apr 5, 2010)

that's why i usally just read the threads, but hey! at least i'm catching something now, on this post thanks for the info.


----------

